# Topaz Complete Collection  -  Worth it?



## jstevensphoto (Oct 29, 2014)

Several years ago I started buying Topaz programs, individually.   Now, after a new computer, switching from Aperture to LR 5.6 and learning to use LR and PS6CC,  my account will not activate on the new computer.   I am wondering if I should get back into Topaz.   The total collection is $429!!    A little steep, IMO.   They are touting their "Clarity" and Lens Adjust versions, along with others.   I'm finding that with some patience and self training, I can get pretty close just using LR5 and/or PS6.   Anyone else in this situation?  Would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Michael D. (Oct 29, 2014)

1) You can do 30 day trials of all their programs, so you can can decide if the programs are worth it.   I have almost all their programs and use Impression, Clarity, Simplify, Adjust and Remask most frequently.  (I used to use Denoise frequently but have now found DxO does a better job of noise reduction.)   The other programs I use once in while usually to kickstart my imagination when I get in a rut.  So you might evaluate each program and see if you need the complete set or if it makes sense to just buy those you find useful.  Then do a price comparison to see how the complete bundle cost compares to the cost of the ones you would tend to use.

2) No matter what you do -wait for either the complete bundle to go on sale (usually around the Christmas holidays) or watch for sales on the individual programs.  They usually put one program on sale each month.  Also, look on the web and you can find discount codes that you can then apply to the sale prices.  You can usually find the discount codes on various photo sites/blogs.


----------



## jstevensphoto (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael D. said:


> 1) You can do 30 day trials of all their programs, so you can can decide if the programs are worth it.   I have almost all their programs and use Impression, Clarity, Simplify, Adjust and Remask most frequently.  (I used to use Denoise frequently but have now found DxO does a better job of noise reduction.)   The other programs I use once in while usually to kickstart my imagination when I get in a rut.  So you might evaluate each program and see if you need the complete set or if it makes sense to just buy those you find useful.  Then do a price comparison to see how the complete bundle cost compares to the cost of the ones you would tend to use.
> 
> 2) No matter what you do -wait for either the complete bundle to go on sale (usually around the Christmas holidays) or watch for sales on the individual programs.  They usually put one program on sale each month.  Also, look on the web and you can find discount codes that you can then apply to the sale prices.  You can usually find the discount codes on various photo sites/blogs.



Thanks, Michael.   I think you are right.   I think I will wait for some big sales on the complete bundle.   Honestly, back when I did lots of landscapes and artsy stuff, the Topaz was helpful.   Now, I spend a lot of time on portraits, small groups, etc.   Might just wait and see if I really need Topaz.   They are great programs.  Thanks for the help.


----------

